# 2012 Challenge 12/52



## gstanfield (Mar 17, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week twelve:

Spring


The first day of spring is Tuesday so I thought this an appropriate theme for this week. As usual, the interpretation of the theme is entirely up to you. 

Have fun!


----------



## cornpile (Mar 18, 2012)

*Flowering Crabapple*

about a hundred yards across the back pasture


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 18, 2012)

COOL shot CP   I like the effect with the blur


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 18, 2012)

Good one CP.  Looks like spring has found Kentucky!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Mar 19, 2012)

*Grape vine*

buds


----------



## Lee Woodie (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice shot CP  I like the colors


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 19, 2012)

Ya can telll SPRING is close when you start spottin BUTTERCUPS but they may be a bit early weather man says we might get an inch of snow tonight 

Great shot Lee  Rebecca is sitting here lookin with me and says that's an AWESOME shot she loves it


----------



## Crickett (Mar 19, 2012)

Awesome shots y'all!

I will get my shot in a little while......I hope!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice "spring" shots ....


----------



## Crickett (Mar 19, 2012)

Dogwood Blooms


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 20, 2012)

Crickett, very nice bokeh. 

Exif says shot with 40D at 300mm. Curious what lens you shot it with?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2012)

Bubba_1122 said:


> Crickett, very nice bokeh.
> 
> Exif says shot with 40D at 300mm. Curious what lens you shot it with?



Thanks Bubba! I used a Canon 70-300. It produces the best bokeh out of all my lenses.


I have more shots from yesterday that I'm gonna post in another thread when I get a chance.


----------



## gstanfield (Mar 20, 2012)

OK, I know I'm getting lazy with two weeks in a row of cell phone pics, but I didn't have my camera on me this morning. Anyway, what would spring in Wyoming be without a fresh snowfall!!







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2012)

gstanfield said:


> OK, I know I'm getting lazy with two weeks in a row of cell phone pics, but I didn't have my camera on me this morning. Anyway, what would spring in Wyoming be without a fresh snowfall!!



I'd rather see snow in the spring than all of this darn pollen. Today's count was higher than it has ever been. 9,000+! Go outside for 10 mins & come back in & my shirt is covered in yellow. 


BTW cool shot!


----------



## gstanfield (Mar 20, 2012)

the snow is gone now, the temp is "up" to 36 and my weather station tell me the winds are a pretty steady 30mph with gusts up to 50+. I'll trade for your pollen Crickett, I'm getting tired of cold and wind...


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 21, 2012)

*Spring has sprung!*

Nice blooms (and snow shot).   Guess I'll join the bloom brigade!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 21, 2012)

Pretty shot Dennis!


----------



## quinn (Mar 21, 2012)

Great springin ya'll!


----------

